# ATV/UTV Sprayers



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I know most of you have one around to take care of the small stuff, we use our to do commercial right of way spraying. Having a water hemp problem this year that required a massive dousing of 2-4D I've found the wand that I use and came with a sprayer that we cannibalized for our custom unit to be woefully inadequate. Used a garden hose nozzle with mutable patterns that worked great but took duck tape and zip ties to make it through one session, in other words it was junk. What I'm looking for is a lever action rain shower pattern garden hose nozzle that will hold up to Constance use, am I dreaming?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Look at the part number (sorry, HT won't let me paste). It is the simplest spray gun on PaulBparts cropcare ATX 40 or ATX 60 sprayers. Works like a charm. You can shoot it a good distance or use it as a rain shower. I have an ATX-40 with electric pump on my Kubota RTV500 and one of these guns. I can lay waste to a fence row in a heartbeat and knock off a big thistle or mullein plant lurking in the woods without leaving my seat. Only problem with the pumps on these ATX units is they can not be used continuously for more than about 1-1/2 tankfulls, after that, you have to let them cool. I found out the hard way.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

it is an ARAG 700 PSI Trigger Spray Gun.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Hayman!

How heavy is it?

What's the GPM and PSI of your pump?

I run a northern star [email protected] 60psi from Northern tool, we went with this motor because it's 100% duty cycle, in 2years never had a problem and will go through 300gals a day, 100gals at a time.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ok, just looked at the invoice for the replacement pump I bought this year. It is a 5gpm 12v Sureflow pump 60psi demand. If you call paul b you can tell them what setup you have and if the gun will work for your situation. They are very helpful and fast on delivery. I (actually, my staff) used sureflow pumps for years in the environmental monitoring business at the county landfill I ran.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Pump wise if it works for you it will work for me, I had looked at this gun some time back but a buddy of mine got a look-a-like from northern and it functioned just like the ones I have. It's obvious now why the look-a-like was only $19. Although we have used parts off of store bought sprayers this setup is pure custom built for a specific purpose, to spray around wind towers and their access roads and after 3 years I'm still tweaking. You may want to consider a northern star pump, only 12v I found that is designed for continuous operation.


----------

